# Polarizing a regulator



## sunshine13418 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm new at being a tractor owner, I bought a Massey Harris Tractor that needs a voltage regulator which I bought. I was told that when I install it I need to reverse it's polarity since the voltage system is a positive ground.
Any advice as to how I do this?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Actually you polarize the generator , not the regulator. 

View attachment Testing-Replacing-Polarizing-B-CKT-Voltage-Regulator.pdf


View attachment Polarizing-a-Generator.pdf


----------

